# 52318 vs 52353  coding for ehl



## nparmele (May 10, 2011)

The doctor is performing a "cystoscopy and cystolitholapaxy (ehl) complex" for removal of bladder stones.  He uses the 9.3 French EHL probe to fragment the stone and then removes the stones via irrigation.

To me, this is a 32318.  But because he used the EHL, does that push it to a 52353?  He does not do a ureteroscope or pyeloscope.

What drives the code?
Thank you!


----------

